# Thought for the Week 23/6/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

I wasn't too sure if the Thought for the Week was needed anymore  But having received a number of pm's asking why it had stopped & when the next one would be posted...I guess some folks do read them  
So back, by popular demand...

​
Two Wolves - A Cherokee Parable​An old Cherokee chief was teaching his grandson about life...

"A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy. 
"It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves.

"One is evil - he is anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, self-doubt, and ego.

"The other is good - he is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith.

"This same fight is going on inside you - and inside every other person, too."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather, 
"Which wolf will win?"

The old chief simply replied, 
"The one you feed."

Author Unknown​
Galations 5:22
But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness and self-control.


----------



## KatyLiz (May 3, 2006)

Hi Dibley

Thank you for your thoughts of the week, I am one of those who read without posting - sorry! 

They have really inspired me and have been a big encouragement when I am finding things hard going, often an opportunity to put things into perspective.

Thank you for all the support you give on this board, I haven't posted before but as a Christian lass I have often lurked...

Bless you!  

Katyliz x


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I am also one of those people who read thought for the week without posting anything. I did wonder where they had gone. Thanks dibley for them, keep them coming, they are inspiring.

Mrs dibbles xx (no relation!!  )


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Me too, i often lurk about here but havnt posted yet


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I love them too - thank you xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I also read them 

x


----------



## Kiwi Rose (May 17, 2008)

Hi Dibs

I know I sent you a pm but just wanted you to know that i read this board regularly but don't post.  (I'm sure it says something about encouraging one another in our book of instructions

God bless you

Kiwi Rose


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Aw thanks everyone 

Well, I guess I'd better stock up with a few more 'Thougths' then 

But of course, if any of you come across something that would be appropriate...then do share 

Love Dibs x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibley

Thanks my lovely - another great thought provoker. 

Julie
XXXX


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

I like this one Dibs...because it's SOOOO easy to feed the 'wrong wolf'. It's a good thougth to keep in the back of ones head when any number of things happens.

~Kat~


----------

